# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Tyylikkäistä busseja Napapiirin sankarit 3 -elokuvaan - KIIREELLINEN

## TmuKarvonen

Hei,

liityin tänne foorumille, koska nyt tarvitaan asiantuntija-apuja!

Kuvaamme Tiina Lymin ohjaamaa elokuvaa Napapiirin sankarit 3 nyt heinä-elokuussa Vuokatissa. Meiltä uupuu vielä muutama bussi, jotka pääsisivät valkokankaalle asti "roolihenkilöinä".

Mikäli satutte tietämään alla oleviin kuvauksiin sopivia busseja, niin ottaisin mieluusti lisätietoja kuvien kera niistä sähköpostiin (helpoin vaihtoehto itselleni) tai tänne foorumille. Kuvaamme VAIN ulkoapäin, joten sisätilakuvia en tässä yhteydessä tarvitse. Mitä lähempänä kuvauspaikkaa eli Sotkamoa, niin luonnollisesti sitä parempi. Maksamme korvauksen.

- Iso ökybussi, joka viety jopa överiksi (tyyliin liekkikuviota / jotakin muuta erikoista. EI firman teippauksia, joita ei saisi peitettyä, pienet tai vain toispuoleiset siis ok). Tarvitsemme myös kuljettajan, joka näkynee myös valkokankaalla.
Kuvauspäivät Vuokatissa: to 21.7. ja ma 1.8.

- Siisti, vip-tyylinen bussi / minibussi, (toiveissa auto, joka voisi olla venäläinen, eli ei suomenkielistä tekstiä kyljessä, Suomen rekisterikilvet ok, eivät näy kuvissa). Tarvitsemme myös kuljettajan, joka saattaa näkyä valkokankaallakin.
Kuvauspäivät: to 21.7., ma 25.7. ja ma 1.8.

Näillä alkaa siis olla kiire, koska jo ensi torstaina kuvaamme ensimmäiset päivät kummankin bussin kanssa. Toivon mukaan tätä kautta löytyy sopivat bussit leffan tähdiksi!

Terveisin
Teemu Karvonen
Tuotantokoordinaattori (Vuokatti)
Napapiirin sankarit 3
tmu.karvonen(a)gmail.com

----------


## 339-DF

Kunpa osaisinkin auttaa, tekisin sen mielelläni. Katsoin lentokoneessa kakkosleffan tuossa pari viikkoa sitten, ja kyllä se nauratti! Aivan mahtavat henkilöhahmot, ja kun muutamista vielä tuli omat kaverit elävästi mieleen, niin mikäs sen parempaa!

Paikalliset bussiharrastajat saattaisivat osata neuvoa eteenpäin. Tällä sivulla http://www.slhs.fi/fi/osastot/kainuu/ on yhteystietoja, ja jos Kainuusta ei löydy, niin sivuvalikossa on naapurimaakuntiakin. Voisin kuvitella, että tietävät mitä omalla alueella liikkuu ja mistä kannattaisi kysellä.

----------


## Bussipoika

> - Siisti, vip-tyylinen bussi / minibussi, (toiveissa auto, joka voisi olla venäläinen, eli ei suomenkielistä tekstiä kyljessä, Suomen rekisterikilvet ok, eivät näy kuvissa). Tarvitsemme myös kuljettajan, joka saattaa näkyä valkokankaallakin.
> Kuvauspäivät: to 21.7., ma 25.7. ja ma 1.8.


Tuolta huuokauppanumerolla 25 GAZ 22171. On Murmanskin alueen kilvissä, ja tuskin hintakaan nousee kauhean korkeaksi. http://www.tulli.fi/fi/tiedotteet/as..._Salla2016.pdf

----------


## TmuKarvonen

Vielä ovat kumpikin hakusessa! Kiitoksia jo vastanneille!

Tehdään pieni päivitys toisen bussin osalta, eli tämän ensiksi mainitun öky-bussin:

Bussin tulee olla iso, uusi/uudehko, kalliin näköinen. Ei firman teippauksia, joita ei saisi peitettyä. Ei siis tarvita mitään maalauksia ulkopuolelle. Referenssinä Kovasen autot, mutta toiveissa olisi saada lähempää Kainuuta.

----------

